# small motorbike/ scooter at sams club



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

I have heard they sell them. Anyone know the price, licensing/ restrictions ?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Elektra sells an Italika motor bike for $11,000-12,000 pesos and sometimes less with promotions. I belive Italika is from China and Elektra has it's own assembly plant here. Lot of people complain about them 'cause the muffler goes first but there's tons of them here 'cause they are cheap. They make bigger bikes too

elektraonline.com


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Wallmart here in Ajijic sells them also. I've seen as many as 6 different models there.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

*link to walmart*



pappabee said:


> Wallmart here in Ajijic sells them also. I've seen as many as 6 different models there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Anyone have a link to walmart for motorcycles ? I can't pull one up.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

holodeck said:


> pappabee said:
> 
> 
> > Wallmart here in Ajijic sells them also. I've seen as many as 6 different models there.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"motos en Walmart" brought up some links, including this one:

Walmart Motocicleta - Yakaz Motos


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and do not buy an Italika. Save up 15-20,000 pesos and get a used Honda, Yamaha, or Suzuki. Italika bikes are hard to get parts for, and when you do find the parts, they are still junk.

Get something that is serviceable locally.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Do yourself a favor and do not buy an Italika. Save up 15-20,000 pesos and get a used Honda, Yamaha, or Suzuki. Italika bikes are hard to get parts for, and when you do find the parts, they are still junk.
> 
> Get something that is serviceable locally.


I second that. Everything possible is plastic on Italikas, low quality, and very breakable. Much better deal to buy a used reputable brand


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kazslo said:


> Everything possible is plastic on Italikas, low quality, and very breakable.


LOL. Sounds like a Ford or Chevy.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. I will only be around for 3 months. 
so maybe a used 125 Honda Bros ???


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

holodeck said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I will only be around for 3 months.
> so maybe a used 125 Honda Bros ???


On MercadoLibre, 125 cc Honda Bros run about $20,000 mxn. You can get 125 cc Honda Cargos for about half that. They don't have a disk brake on the front though. The Cargos look like about 1970 technology. There are tons of them for sale on MercadoLibre (the Mexican arm of EBay).


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> On MercadoLibre, 125 cc Honda Bros run about $20,000 mxn. You can get 125 cc Honda Cargos for about half that. They don't have a disk brake on the front though. The Cargos look like about 1970 technology. There are tons of them for sale on MercadoLibre (the Mexican arm of EBay).





Great info. 

Any idea where can I find accurate info about licensing, insurance and restrictions? I was thinking about a Kawasaki KLR 650. Could I bring it back to the states later?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Go to the government website of the Mexican state where you will reside.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

etyson said:


> ...Could I bring it back to the states later?


Importing vehicles into the US is usually difficult because of the EPA regulations on emissions. I don't know specifically about Kawasakis from Mexico, but unless a vehicle was manufactured to meet US emission regulations, it can be very expensive to retrofit one so that it is legal in the US.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

What I recently learned seems to defy conventional wisdom: Lifan cycles, built in the PRC, actually DO meet US standards. This fact is used on their website to promote the implied higher quality of their bikes. 

Honda cycles made for the Mexican market do NOT meet US standards, according to Honda de Mexico S.A. de C.V. 

I need a very light bike to carry on a receiver mount carrier of my RV and was prepared to buy a Honda CGL 125 Tool, but I won't buy something that i can't register in the US when I return. 

I'll be checking with Suzuki, Kawi & Yamaha, but I now realize that buying a bike in Mexico requires more research than I'd expected.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dogtags said:


> What I recently learned seems to defy conventional wisdom: Lifan cycles, built in the PRC, actually DO meet US standards. This fact is used on their website to promote the implied higher quality of their bikes.
> 
> Honda cycles made for the Mexican market do NOT meet US standards, according to Honda de Mexico S.A. de C.V.
> 
> ...


Are you thinking of going back and forth with it, or buying one in Mexico and them permanently taking it to the US. 

If the former, the simplest solution might be to buy two, one in Mexico and one in the US and just leave them in one country and avoid all the import regulations in either direction. For a small bike like you are considering, the transfer fees might easily become a significant fraction of the value of the bike, especially if you go back and forth very often. 

If you want one now in Mexico, but eventually will return to the US, the simplest solution would be to sell it when you leave Mexico and buy another in the US.

Either strategy is more feasible if you get used bikes rather than new. Then there is little loss when selling. MercadoLibre has a lot of used bikes for sale.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

We have leased a house in Ajijic thru Jan2013. The problem is that we are not absolutely certain we will be able to (or want to) stay in Mexico. If we move back to the US, I'd want a bike I could register in the US.

There is a real advantage to the smaller, lighter bikes available in Mexico: they can be carried on my receiver-mounted bike carrier (Boss) on the RV without violating the hitch limits. The smallest adult-size bikes from Honda, Suzuki, Kawi and Yamaha (250cc) in the US are all a little heavy for that carrier. (And you will DEFINITELY not see me on one of the neon-green crotch-rockets.)

TundraGreen, I suspect I will take your advice and buy something in Mexico with the plan to sell it before returning to the US.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Joaquinx....I was thinking more like Chevy and Dodge!!!!


----------

